# "COCONUT ICE" - 80% Coconut Oil Soap



## topcat (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I am developing a range of soap to appeal to young girls (and the young at heart  :wink: ) based on very sweet ideas.  This is my first attempt at 'Coconut Ice'.....I used 80% CO and 20% Shea Butter with coconut milk powder added to my oils, superfatted at 20%.  My fragrance is a 50:50 blend of Baby Powder FO & Pink Grapefruit EO and smells divine!  I was hoping for a whiter base colour so I think I will add some TD to the next batch.  I have tested some trimmings this morning and so far the lather is both bubbly AND creamy - methinks the shea has something to do with that.  Yes, the pink *is* that bright!  I was visualising something a touch paler and accidentally squeezed the bottle a bit too hard :shock:

Thanks for looking!

















Tanya  :shock:


----------



## Lindy (Feb 13, 2009)

Tanya - that is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!  I love the colour and the bottom has almost a transulcent look to it.....absolutely fantastic....


----------



## jenn624 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW, those look awesome! I love how vibrant that pink is!


----------



## beachgurl (Feb 13, 2009)

Pink and purple are my favorites .. I ADORE it!!  I love it .. I have soap envy.


----------



## heartsong (Feb 13, 2009)

*x*

coconut ice is HOT!!!  love the pink-is it the neon pink?  i like the "coat-hanger" technique.  good job!!


----------



## surf girl (Feb 13, 2009)

I think that will totally appeal to the girlies.  Very, very pretty.  And the description of the scent... Mmmm.


----------



## topcat (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh, thank you so much, people!

Lindy - you are actually on the right track.....I shaved and trimmed these soaps and the trimmings are almost see-through.  That may be why the white effect I was after didn't quite happen.  Adding TD will cloud up the batter and lighten it.  Oh and they smell divine - did I say?  

Tanya


----------



## topcat (Feb 14, 2009)

heartsong said:
			
		

> coconut ice is HOT!!!  love the pink-is it the neon pink?  i like the "coat-hanger" technique.  good job!!



Heartsong - I am not sure how this colour correlates to those available in the US and Canada....it is called "Brites for CP (liquid) - Pink" and I bought it from Aussie Soap Supplies over here.  It is a wonderful true soap colour and a little goes a _looooong_ way, so I have found out :wink:

Here is a link to their page for it so you can read it for yourself:-

http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/BR ... pr-40.html

Tanya


----------



## starduster (Feb 14, 2009)

*Yum*

Absolutely gorgeous.
You are so very creative.
If you wanted a clear look it probabaly wouldnt happen.
Perchance it will fade.
Looks so good as it is.


----------



## Elle (Feb 15, 2009)

Perfect! I don't see anything wrong with it! I think the girls will love it!

L


----------



## squeakyclean (Feb 16, 2009)

The soap looks yummy.....

My teenage granddaughter picked out that same color pink for the icing on her birthday cake, so it will appeal to young girls ( and old as well!)


----------



## topcat (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay Heartsong - I have found out what my colour compares to elsewhere in the world of soaping.  Here is a quote from my supplier responding to my email enquiry:-

"The Brites for CP are similar pigments to the USA "neons", but these are Japanese colours and all cosmetic grade. In the US soap is not classified as a cosmetic, and many of those type of colours are not cosmetic grade (or at least they never used to be) in Australia it is a cosmetic, so our colours need to be suitable for this use.

I believe select shades are all water soluble dyes.......but this is a far distant memory as I seem to recall they are similar to BB's lab colours.  Dyes will fade in sunlight and under fluoro's, but the brites are pigments and won't fade or bleed."

HTH!

Tanya


----------



## digit (Feb 17, 2009)

LOVE that pink!!!! 



Digit


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW!  Those are GORGEOUS!  They are so luxuriously girly!!!!


----------



## IanT (Feb 21, 2009)

that s an awesome looking bar!! great job!!


----------



## topcat (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you, thank you!

Tanya


----------



## IanT (Feb 21, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Thank you, thank you!
> 
> Tanya


no worries!!! how is it in the shower!!


----------



## topcat (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't tried it yet...lol....it is only 9 days old and I have sooooo many other soaps in my shower already!!!  I plan on giving it a test drive at the 2 week mark and will report back :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## IanT (Feb 21, 2009)

im waiting!


----------



## pinkduchon (Feb 21, 2009)

digit said:
			
		

> LOVE that pink!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Digit



I with Digit!


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 22, 2009)

My daughter would soooooo love this soap!


----------

